

WHICH UNI: Texas A&M, UT-Austin,U of F, or Uof C,SD? - gamechangr

I would love feedback from Alums or others familiar, but am looking for a little more than world news rankings. I am looking for the best learning environment, not just most recognized.<p>I plan to move to one of the four this June. I worked five years as a self taught chemical engineer for a mining company, looking for something new.<p>I have a young family, money is not an influencer, looking for a serious CS program with other serious developers.
======
stoic
I think you should probably consider the lifestyle differences more than the
academic ones, since they're probably going to mean more to you in the long
run.

On Texas:

University of Texas is where blue-staters go. Austin is full of progressive-
minded folks and all the cultural tidbits that come with it (organic food,
bike-friendly, dog parks, indie coffee, etc). The IT set is very strong here,
as is the CS program (#8 according to USNews), and there's no shortage of
discussion on Austin as a rising startup hub. Edsger Dijkstra was on the
faculty from 1984 until 1999, and undoubtedly contributed a great deal to the
shape of the department. Austin has some of the friendliest people you'll ever
meet, if you like striking up random conversation with strangers. Also, Live
Music Capital of the World, if you're into that kind of thing.

Texas A&M is where red-staters go (I am a former student). Very cheap to live
in B/CS but can be culturally homogeneous at times (this has changed a on
campus a great deal in recent decades). A&M's undergraduate CS program didn't
seem too special, at least while I was there. Being a very large state
university, they have plenty of resources, but the CS dept is not in the top
echelon of "significant" programs there. Probably a pretty decent place for
kids, being a sort of values-oriented community. Also, Johnny Freaking
Football, if you're into that kind of thing (and you will be if you go there).

I know nothing about the others but the weather's probably a bit nicer in
Gainesville and San Diego. You might want to visit each city and get a feel
for them if you intend to stay there for a full 4 years.

~~~
gamechangr
Thanks for the feedback! I added the karma point :)

I like the feel of Austin, but have meet a number of people from college
station that I really connected with.

stoic--went to Texas A&m. Do you know if there CS is theoretical or practical?

------
gamechangr
University of California, San Diego

------
pope13
Texas at Austin, also has a brand new CS facility opening this week -
<http://apps.cs.utexas.edu/goto_gdc/>

~~~
gamechangr
did you go to UTA?

------
gamechangr
University of Florida, Gainesville

------
gamechangr
Texas A&M college station

------
gamechangr
university of texas-austin

